

Ask HN: Is this any value to you? Social posting site overrun by spam - Zhenya

Hi!<p>Background:<p>Last year I decided to put up a social posting site for car enthusiasts to post current for-sale car ads. Being the complete non-coder that I am, I used a free package and installed it on some available server space. I played with it some but couldn't really figure out how to gain traction.<p>Spam slowly started to roll in, but now its hitting an interesting level.<p>Here are my stats from last month:<p>819 Visits<p>550 Absolute Unique Visitors<p>5,210 Pageviews<p>6.36 Average Pageviews<p>00:05:18 Time on Site<p>21.73% Bounce Rate<p>64.10% New Visits<p>My question is as follows: Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do with this property? Is any ad person interested in analyzing the spam content/source etc? I am not sure if there is any value but wanted to put this out there for this amazing community.<p>Any comments are valuable.<p>www.drovit.com<p>(it seems the site is throwing some errors at the top, I will try and fix this)
======
devs1010
why would there be value in analyzing where the spam is coming from? spam is
garbage so unless you're getting non-spam hits the site wouldn't be worth
anything

~~~
Zhenya
That's why I asked. My thought was maybe site admins could use this to create
a blacklist of spam sources, or run some kind of experiments. No idea, that's
why I threw it out there.

Thanks for your input!

